# Seeking a Professional Printer Recommendation



## BayBoy (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello!

I would like to make some profession labels that I can affix to a couple hundred 4oz Boston Round bottles - Dimensions: 1.9" width by 4.5" height.

All the printer sites I've visited are confusing and don't seem to have what I'm looking for.  I'm open to a standard rectangle, preferably with round corners. But I would also like to price out what a custom die-cut label would cost.

Is anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Bisbeesoap (Aug 18, 2017)

I've not used a printer for adhesive labels before, but I know there are many options available. Try 4over4.com, their prices seem reasonable from when I've checked them out in the past. Also, lightninglabels.com might be a good option. Your dimensions seem non-standard, so you may have to compromise a little. Also, keep in mind that typically the price per unit drops the higher quantity you order. It looks like lightninglabels offers one price for multiple designs, which may be helpful.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 26, 2017)

I just received some samples from Frontier Label and they look workable, just a thought


----------



## Misschief (Aug 26, 2017)

I work in a print shop. If you give me some information on what you'd like, quantities, etc., I could look into pricing for professional labels. I work in a print shop and we work with several trade printers who specialize in labels of all sizes, shapes, and applications. I wouldn't have the information until Monday, though.


----------



## Karens62 (Jan 12, 2018)

I’ve been pleased with the labels onlinelabels.com has printed for me. The quality and price are right and their service has been great


----------

